# Rent reviews



## jarnot (Jan 4, 2010)

We have been renting a property now for one year - can the landlord increase the rent and if so is there any guidelines as to how much the increase should be?
Advice much appreciated.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

jarnot said:


> We have been renting a property now for one year - can the landlord increase the rent and if so is there any guidelines as to how much the increase should be?
> Advice much appreciated.


As I understand it, on 22 April 2013, a law was passed in Cyprus to prevent any rent increases for a period of 2 years. This is due to end on 1 April 2015.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We are also negotiating with our landlord and he is using the current rates as advertised by the rental agencies as a bench mark. It depends very much on the length of the new lease and what is included in the monthly payment.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Notwithstanding any "Law"...it is a renters market,.and there is a glut of rental property out there..at the end of the day your landlord should be pretty grateful you are there!!! I personally would resist any attempt to raise my rent....unless of course there were a number of sweetners on offer!!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Well said Hudswell , the wife and I agreed if our landlord suggested an increase we would counter with either drop the rent or we would find else where . But that is months off , I don't think it will happen , but we are prepared .....there is so many properties out there .


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

We have a great landlord who gets things sorted within a day of us emailing him with whatever is troubling us. However, we were under pressure when we arrived in Cyprus as we had to find somewhere quickly and now we have had a chance to look around, whilst we appreciate we are very fortunate to be in our current accommodation, we are more aware of the rental situation and types of property on offer and we do miss having a garden!


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We are going to be looking for a long-term rental in the next couple of months, nothing too rural, 3 bed villa with pool. As it's a renters market, and never having rented before, what sort of percentage reduction could we realistically expect and are there any pitfalls we should be aware of?


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Mapa, there can be pitfalls aplenty when looking for a long term rental. Some points are:

Has it got heating ( central or log burner)? Despite what you may hear, it does get cold for a shortish time in winter, and if you are in a concrete box of a house it will be cold inside without any heating.

Use a reputable agent. Pm me for a couple of agencies not to use.

You probably don't need a big garden to look after or to irrigate.

When you find somewhere you like, before you sign anything, go back a couple of times at different times of day and check for noise eg barking dogs.


Other people will be along with more suggestions I'm sure. Don't worry too much about getting it right first time, you can always move!

Regarding reductions in asking price, I think for example if a property is advertised at say 700 Euros, you could get it for 650. It depends on what is included in the rent too.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Look on the rental sites, that will give you a good idea of what rental property is going for...check what is included in the rent..ie pool maintenance, gardening...if you don't want it don't pay and do it yourself, I do...a fair price is a fair price, check how long the property has been on the market...don't be too greedy!!! read the rental agreement, check your responsibilities..don't forget there are charges for transferring services into your name. Heating in the winter, shade in the summer...fly screens, car port perhaps..if they are not there is the owner willing to install? Noise as already mentioned...go at different times of the day once you have found a potential property. Good Luck, there is loads of choice out there.


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the good advice.

H&S, have sent u a PM.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Talking about rentals, I have been looking also, I have been looking at various websites I see that it's possible to rent a so called stonehouse so given the winter period are they appropriate, and or cost a lot to keep warm.
Cheers


----------

